# hi everyone from Italy TT MK2 Tdi Quattro



## iAnto

i'm a new user here. i'm from motortribe TT forum italian. nice to meet you all!!!

this is my car:

Audi TT ibis white 2.0 tdi Quattro S-Line interior & exterior

next month i change the exhaust, map, and mount the carbon airbox

this is the foto:


















now i search uk tdi owner!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.toc.co.uk


----------



## iAnto

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome next step join the TTOC http://www.toc.co.uk


 what is this???

p.s. sorry for my bad english


----------



## jammyd

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## iAnto

jammyd said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum


hi jammyd!!! ehehe our tractor!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## iAnto

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome next step join the TTOC http://www.toc.co.uk


a ok TTOC not toc.co.uk :wink: :wink: :wink:

tnks


----------



## keith

wellcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## iAnto

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum


thanks all!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Redscouse

iAnto said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> thanks all!!!! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Welcome to the TRACTOR ownership  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC

Welcome to the forum


----------



## iAnto

this is a test
i sear the original interna quattro sport "net" anione know were i can buy it? THNKS


----------



## wallstreet

Try the www.ttshop.co.uk

I will be soon picking up the TT Quattro MK1, I am not warmed yet to the MK2 but still nice looking car....shocked to hear it is a diesel, bloody heck lol... tractor indeed...wow


----------



## iAnto

wallstreet said:


> Try the http://www.ttshop.co.uk
> 
> I will be soon picking up the TT Quattro MK1, I am not warmed yet to the MK2 but still nice looking car....shocked to hear it is a diesel, bloody heck lol... tractor indeed...wow


now i watch on ttshop but it's too expensive.... this site....

thnks for the car. next week i start the work on engine, exhaust and bmc. after i show the video 0-60 and the graphic :wink:


----------



## iAnto

work in progress

full exhaust sistem and artigianal FAP, bmc, map








































:twisted:


----------



## wallstreet

Ciao mate

Nice....look forward to more....


----------



## iAnto

wallstreet said:


> Ciao mate
> 
> Nice....look forward to more....


tomorrow is the day :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## iAnto

this is the final version: total exhaust system, bmc, and remap 















 :?


----------



## iAnto

another video 0-140


----------



## iAnto

iAnto said:


> another video 0-140


no comment? :-|


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------

